
Don’t Make Squirrel Burgers - zdw
http://leewaterman.com/dont-make-squirrel-burgers/
======
DerekL
I was wondering if it was about this story:

“Man Dies from Extremely Rare Disease After Eating Squirrel Brains”

[https://www.livescience.com/63831-squirrel-brains-rare-
disor...](https://www.livescience.com/63831-squirrel-brains-rare-disorder-
creutzfeldt-jakob-disease.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18268219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18268219)

